# Sponge Filter - It's like Magic!



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

What were you using before for filtration? I only use sponge filters and additional airstones in my shrimp tank. The noise does not bother me as they are in a fish room downstairs from my bedroom.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

I had a hang on back originally and was confused by the concept of sponge filters. I've since made my own sponge filters and love how well they work and how well the shrimp/fish are doing.


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

If you dont like the noise add an airstone inside the sponge filter to make it silent.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

The MAIN reason why I hate it is the noise. My tanks are in my room. Obviously still a student so need to do the roommate situation. Until I can afford my own place that is a different story.

I am curious how you can ad an air-stone to the already existing setup of a sponge filter?


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Cut sponge, insert airstone on the end of airline, return to tank.

Unless I'm missing something in your design.


----------



## Titansfever83 (Sep 28, 2008)

I just setup an entire rack using sponge filters. Actually Hamburg Matten Filters all run on a brand spanking new LPH45 Linear Piston air pump from Jehmco.

I too hated the bubbling sound but even with normal sponge filters, get the kind that have the tube with 90 degree elbow at the top. I really dislike the ones that just send the bubbles straight up to the water surface, those are loud. The kind I mentioned just sends the bubbles across the surface of the water if you have the elbow positioned right.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

MsNemoShrimp said:


> ... It gets extremely noisy and messy.


I find the bubble noise soothing, but you can reduce the sound to almost nothing if you have the tube ABOVE the water line.

As long as the water from the tube still spills over into the water, you are good.


----------



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

I know how you felt, when i added a sponge filter into my tank, the shrimps did so much better. it seem like shrimp and sponge filter are meant together.


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

I also like how they never fail to kick back on after power outage. I know my canisters and HOB have failed to turn back on and the sponge filters keep the tank going while I'm at work.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

The bubbles are actually soothing to hear as I have found out but the darn buzzing from the air pump is what really ruins my sleep.

I have it on a nice thick yellow sponge - 3" thick - yet the buzz is merely reduced by about 10%. I am thinking about putting it on a timer.

Only have it on 6AM - 12AM. 18 hours per day should be more than enough aeration?


----------



## H2Ogal (Apr 27, 2010)

MsNemoShrimp said:


> The bubbles are actually soothing to hear as I have found out but the darn buzzing from the air pump is what really ruins my sleep.
> 
> I have it on a nice thick yellow sponge - 3" thick - yet the buzz is merely reduced by about 10%. I am thinking about putting it on a timer.
> 
> Only have it on 6AM - 12AM. 18 hours per day should be more than enough aeration?


The sponge filter is providing bacterial filtration as well as aeration, and the bacterial colony needs flowing water to stay oxygenated; turning off the air could damage the filter bacteria. You might want to try replacing your air pump. That one might be damage, old or just noisy. Another brand might be quieter.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

H2Ogal said:


> The sponge filter is providing bacterial filtration as well as aeration, and the bacterial colony needs flowing water to stay oxygenated; turning off the air could damage the filter bacteria. You might want to try replacing your air pump. That one might be damage, old or just noisy. Another brand might be quieter.


I see. That's no good then. Second night, I can hear it but somehow wasn't as loud as it was the night before. Maybe I could be getting used to it? We'll see, if by the end of the week I can't even hear it then it would be super cool!


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

I had the same problem, my shrimp tank is in my bedroom too. The trickling water from the sponge filter drove me nuts. Needless to say I switched to a canister with sponge intake  ahhh silence


----------



## Pakman (Nov 30, 2013)

If it is the pump.. How about a long line of tubing and relocate the pump out of the room? 

Taptalk via mobile phone, watch out for spelling errors. ;-)


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Pakman said:


> If it is the pump.. How about a long line of tubing and relocate the pump out of the room?
> 
> Taptalk via mobile phone, watch out for spelling errors. ;-)


Definitely a good idea, but then if it is a REALLY long tubing, it might be really hard on the pump right? But we'll see if we have to even go through that extent by this weekend. Hopefully not


----------



## 82nd_Airborne (Mar 28, 2012)

I didn't mind the noise, but I hated the mess the bubbles popping made on my drywall. To solve that, I used a piece of packaging that a CFL light bulb came in. I basically cut the molded piece that goes around the bulb out, making a half shell. Then I zip tied the part of the packaging that goes around the base of the bulb to the output of my sponge filter. It fits perfectly, and the only additional thing you need to do is cut a small hole in the top, so that the air can escape the shell. I know that probably isnt too clear, but hopefully I can take a picture of it tonight.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

82nd_Airborne said:


> I didn't mind the noise, but I hated the mess the bubbles popping made on my drywall. To solve that, I used a piece of packaging that a CFL light bulb came in. I basically cut the molded piece that goes around the bulb out, making a half shell. Then I zip tied the part of the packaging that goes around the base of the bulb to the output of my sponge filter. It fits perfectly, and the only additional thing you need to do is cut a small hole in the top, so that the air can escape the shell. I know that probably isnt too clear, but hopefully I can take a picture of it tonight.


I couldn't tell it's on anymore. Guess I just got used to it 

Could definitely use the idea though if you have a picture. Mine doesn't create crazy bubble so no mess - knock on wood - but it does move the water a lot so its pretty perfect.

Ya!!!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I used to have sponge filters but they are a bit too bulky for my current setups. Too much noise and too much real estate is taken up for not enough gain. For me, the best filters are aquaclear which still oxygenate the water fairly well and are extremely quiet. Get a nice oversized one and it will do a better job than almost anything on the market....very easy to clean too. My baby shrimp are non stop hanging out on the huge amounts of fissidens that I have all over the driftwood so having a sponge filter for the extra grazing area isn't worth it either.

I went through a shrimp faze not too long ago but realized that doing less while having stable parameters is the best thing for your shrimp. I literally cannot keep my PFR from breeding. I've even stopped using Prime to dechlorinate hoping that they slow down but that had no effects. lol


----------



## 82nd_Airborne (Mar 28, 2012)

> Could definitely use the idea though if you have a picture.


Here is an overhead picture of my "bubble cap," sorry it is kind of dark.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

So that cap keeps the noise level down, Airborne? That would be interesting. We do recordings, so anything that keeps the ambient sound levels down is something I'm interested in.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I might be lucky, and I hope it remains that way, but it seems like I can't even hear my air pump anymore. It's like it's never there. And I know what you all mean about the noisy bubbles. I think it is using too big of a pump causes that problem.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

How's your roommate handling the noise... I feel your pain as
I have 5 tanks in my room and use to sleep with earplugs


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

No more noise. Literally. Weird huh?


----------

